# where to buy cell cast acrylic



## clutch (Apr 25, 2010)

I am patching some sump holes on the bottom of my tank and was wondering does anybody know where I can buy a small sheet or discs of cell cast acrylic


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

There are a few leads in my thread here:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/misc-classified-51/lf-acrylic-sheet-solvent-2293/

HTH


----------

